# 29.5 14 are on their way



## stealth500ho

posted on hl by the man late spring they should be out :flames:


----------



## byrd

nice. any ideal on weight? im guessing 3lbs less than the 12s


----------



## byrd

never mind let me take that back. i just noticed the longer side lugs now. so they might end up heavier


----------



## Polaris425

AWESOME!!! I bet they sell like hotcakes! I want a set already! Haha and I don't even have anything to put them on anymore!


----------



## Bootlegger

VERY NICE!!!!!!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i like them, they look sweet:bad:


----------



## phreebsd

looks like the name is highlifter outlaw 2 or 
Highlifter outlaw² (like squared)

looks like they took the 31 design and just wrapped the big lugs to the bead. at first i thought the intermediate lugs moved in, but from the pic you can see that this is not the case.


----------



## GWNBrute

I wish I would have waited they look bad ***, I will have to run the laws out now and get the law2


----------



## GWNBrute

Does it say 29.5x8.5x14


----------



## matts08brute

I can't wait you guys like my tread on HL that was me them guys got mad at me for asking if they were going to make them but the HL crew turned it around on them


----------



## muddmonkey

thats awesome..... I figured it would just be a matter of time before they came out...


----------



## Polaris425

GWNBrute said:


> Does it say 29.5x8.5x14


29.5x9.50x14 and 29.5x11.00x14 are the sizes


----------



## byrd

Man y not 12s!

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## greenkitty7

i like em, but they still dont have the wider lug spacing of a 29.5.... still not gonna bite as good or clean out as good IMO. they remind me of the 31 skinny.


----------



## phreebsd

^ that's why i posted them side by side. looks like only the big lug was extended to the bead.


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> i like em, but they still dont have the wider lug spacing of a 29.5.... still not gonna bite as good or clean out as good IMO. they remind me of the 31 skinny.


Yep. They are def. patterned after the 31, not the old 29.


----------



## byrd

yeah but the 31s still have a big following cuz they hold their own in the mud too, so im sure these will do quite well


----------



## HeadC1

Quoted straight from bushhog on highlifter

"If the tire comes out of the mold like we designed it, here are the numbers. The *lug spacing is the same as the current 29.5*. But the lugs are bigger. They are 1.5 inches tall in the center of the tire. The "ears" measure 2.75 massive inches. The lugs are very deeply cupped and every other lug comes all the way down to the edge of the wheel."

Guess we will see when they come out. I plan on buying a set for the 300.


----------



## greenkitty7

if so they will be bad.. and i will have a set. but im not a fan of the 31s. they just dug on the 650. now all wide 31s are a different story (more lug spacing) but im too much of a water fan to do all wides.


----------



## HeadC1

Yea skinny 31's dig bad, but have you tried all wides yet on your bike. If not then you should. I had all wide 30" backs and Bump had all wide 31" laws and we went deep all the time on our brutes with no problems. Now they did float when it was stood almost straight up and the back tires quit touching. lol I never tried any smaller tires on mine to say if it played in the water any better though.


----------



## greenkitty7

i have indeed tried all wides and mine floated like a bouy. soon as i would lean forward to keep the front down, the back would float. all skinnies worked better for me in the water and what not.


----------



## blizzardrocker

I'm am pumped that these tires are finally coming out for 14" rims. I plan on getting a set when they are released. I'm curious what the weight will be with the deeper lugs and wider ears. Who cares I'm still getting some:rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7

the 750 has enough power to turn any tire with the right clutching... try driving a 400 and actually having to worry about tire weight... i want a set of 32s but unless i go into the engine, i just dont have the powa.


----------



## vicious1

i was at HL 2 weeks ago when i picked up my new 29.5's, they told me would be like oct before the new outlaw2 would be ready


----------



## speedman

im thinking of waiting for these things to come out, or just buying backs for now till they come out cause i dont wanna sell my 14 rims or buy new ones to much money..


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i like the new 29.5's id prob sell my 31s to get them! im tired of them eating my belt!


----------



## brutemike

backwoodsboy70 said:


> i like the new 29.5's id prob sell my 31s to get them! im tired of them eating my belt!


 Sounds to me like you need the gear reduction.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Yea i deff need one but money is an issue lol


----------



## jctgumby

I can not wait for these tires to come out...I will have a set on some 14" MSA Diesels


----------



## lurk

Has anyone seen the pic


----------



## Polaris425

yeah we we're talking about it the other thread.


----------



## Brute650i

I am definitely waiting for them to tell us dealers they are ready for shipping. I gonna go pick up 2 or 3 or ten sets. I think they will be the way to go for mud.


----------



## sloboy

Brute650i said:


> I am definitely waiting for them to tell us dealers they are ready for shipping. I gonna go pick up 2 or 3 or ten sets. I think they will be the way to go for mud.


I want a set!!!!!!!


----------



## Roboquad

You will love them till you grab a root with the side lugs...axle snapped...


----------



## sloboy

Roboquad said:


> You will love them till you grab a root with the side lugs...axle snapped...


 
the rhino aint got enough umh to break um LOL! its just a creeper


----------



## JPs300

Any tire will snap an axle given the wrong situation. The more aggressive of a tire you run, the more strain it is going to put on your drivetrain. It's up to each person to decide how aggressive of a tire they want to maintain. 

We pay to play.




- that said I'm itching to get a big-bore bike and a set of these! Broken parts be dang'd, the video is gonna look awesome! - lol


----------



## Polaris425

Me too. a New 850XP w/ an RDC lift or 3" CATVOS & These 29.5 (2's) would be pretty sweet.... lol


----------



## greenkitty7

they look even better than i imagined... i bet they look pure nasty crushed.


----------



## JPs300

Dan just released the pricing over on HL. - Not too bad for what they are, I honestly expected worse. 

29.5x9-14 = $179.50ea
29.5x11-14 = $199.50ea


----------



## Polaris425

ddaayyyyyyyyynnggggg


----------



## greenkitty7

still high... honestly with laws being the best selling tires you think they could come off those prices a little... i bought my 29.5s for 575 brand new last year now they are $700 for skinnies!


----------



## Polaris425

Just give it a few months there will be some for sale second hand lol


----------



## JPs300

Rubber is a petroleum product and barrels have been north of $100 per barrel for a few months now. I wish costs weren't that high either, but I'd be willing to bet even with the increased pricing HL has likely lost some of their margin in the past 1-2 years. 

I work for an industrial hose company; we've been hit with an increase at least once by every vendor we have(better than 100) so far this year; all 7%+ increases, some higher and some more than once. Add rising shipping costs to the mix and our average costs have easily risen 15-20% in the last 3-4 months. - Yet these products very rarely ever go back down after a decrease in the raw materials happens. 

Don't even get me started on brass......you'd think it was gold, but I think gold might be cheaper sometimes.......


----------



## Brute650i

Anybody Want to Pre-Order? Let me know ASAP if you do

Shipping is included in the Price for the Pre-Orders in Lower 48 Only. Should be Available in September
Price: 29.5x9.5x14 ($190)
29.5x11x14 ($210)

In two and a half days they have presold through the first expected container and are now into our second. We will only receive two containers on the initial shipment. If you are planning to get a set or more of these tires please do not wait. Get your preorder in now to avoid missing first availability on these on the Outlaw 2 ATV tires. 

Email [email protected]


----------



## jctgumby

I will have a set...But I think I am going to wait til next spring...I guess if the wife is going to let me buy the Can Am Xmr I will at least wait a little bit before I tell her I need to buy another new set of tires lol


----------



## JPs300

I'm "sitting on go", waiting for the deal to go through on my honda.


----------



## Waddaman

*If anybody missed it...*

Highlifter got there first batch of outlaw 2's today. They had a problem with them though. The "manufacturer" made them too heavy, so the first 2 crates they have right now, are Heavier then the set goal weight, which will be in the new crates later on.

CURRENT "Discounted mistakes"- 
29.5x9x14= 51 pounds PER TIRE
29.5x11x14= 59 pounds PER TIRE

Being made "Actual weight" - 
29.5x9x14= 44 pounds PER TIRE
29.5x11x14= 52 pounds PER TIRE

My thought: Great looking tire no doubt the best mud tire but, way to heavy for my taste, Even with a 1000 can am... The actual weight Outlaw 2's weight is more then regular 31's, And as seen in pics are quite similar except for 31's are over sized and lacking side lugs. Ill be getting some 31's for my new renegade (once I get it) and ill wait for them to make a bigger size Outlaw 2, and hopefully they will remove this weight problem...


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Well if they are heavier then the current 31's, that is just BS. They need to put those 29.5's on a diet,IMO. How is the enormous 31's going to be lighter then the 29.5's:33:... HL needs to settle this straight.


----------



## JPs300

Seems a lot of people somehow can't understand that a tire with a larger main lug plus a full wrapped around side lug is going to weigh more. Simple physics, there's more rubber in those lugs than there is in 1" of carcass. 

Still considerably less than a mamba, and still within reason of any other tire with comperable abilities. 




I'd love to have a set for the kitty, but it's just not in the budget right now. Need to first deal with warrantying these terms that leak through the lettering in the sidewall.....


----------



## Waddaman

We know there obviously going to be heavier, but that's too heavy for any ATV tire id run, that weight is just ridiculous. Bigger lugs and a nastier tire means little if you can't turn em.


----------



## Brute650i

If you wanna run the biggest and baddest you gotta spend the money to run the biggest and baddest. Whether it be laws, backs or any of the others.


----------



## JLOWERY

I really doubt this is going to be the baddest and sure ain't the biggest I never thought I would see a 29.5 weigh as much as a mamba or 32 back I bet this is why HIGHLIFTER was keeping the weight so "hush hush". Should've known something was up. These are supposed to be the wides looks like a 60lb skinny
















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i

I wasn't specifically talking about them just in general. To me those pics look like the 12" 29.5 but it could be just me looking on phone.


----------



## JLOWERY

From left to right 29.5-12-12 next the new Outlaw 2 in 29.5-11-14 and last 32-11-14 Silverback. The middle tire is the new Outlaw 2 in a wide the old school 29.5 is 3" wider

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebrute750

JPs300 said:


> Seems a lot of people somehow can't understand that a tire with a larger main lug plus a full wrapped around side lug is going to weigh more. Simple physics, there's more rubber in those lugs than there is in 1" of carcass.
> 
> Still considerably less than a mamba, and still within reason of any other tire with comperable abilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a set for the kitty, but it's just not in the budget right now. Need to first deal with warrantying these terms that leak through the lettering in the sidewall.....


Yes, if you want a full side lug you are going to have a heavy tire..

The 31s are light because they lack a better side lug like the old 29.5s and well behind the new side lug on that 29.5 radial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider

They weigh a ton not going to lie, but they seem to provide a much better ride because of the centered lugs. The 29.5's look like they ride rough


----------



## Polaris425

Actually they weren't bad for what they are. Especially if u kept the PSI down & kept a flat profile.


----------



## JPs300

They guy who originally posted the above pics has already reported how much he likes them after riding on them. Said the added paddling was very noticable and that they definitely ride pretty smooth. 

Yes, they're heavy but they're still not nearly as heavy as a mamba, unless you're comparing them to the 27" mamabs. - The correct/final version is stated to be 44lbs for the skinny and 51 for the wide. The 27 mamba weighs over 50lbs, the 30's are over 60(IIRC, 63lbs), and that's just 10" wide w/o as much side lug. 


It would seem to me if you have the power to turn them they're going to be a great tire. Obviously being heavier they're going to be a little rougher on your drivetrain, but if you want to whine about less than 10lbs per tire maybe you should consider mudlites.........


----------



## bluebrute750

Actually any size mamba you get measures 12.50 wide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

....still a 50something # 27" tire!


----------



## speedman

I know this is from no where but i was thinking of something. Any one have a new set of 29.5 outlaws? Not the 2's. If so measure the exact height of the threads please. And sorry for the thread hijack out of left field but I searched and found but rather have the measurement off the tire some one has on a rim with air in it.


----------



## Brute650i

I'm picking up my sets today so if your looking for some ill be driving through shreveport, monroe, and bastrop. Will meet you at no charge $600 a set 

You can call me at 662719 nine seven 48


----------



## JPs300

Great price. I want these sooooo bad, but gonna have to wait due to all the unexpected motor work.


----------



## Brute650i

I just got back from meeting a guy who traded me some 30 backs on some rim's for a set and i must say the OL2's absolutely dwarf the 30 backs. I actually had to question whether or not they were actually 30's 

pictures do not do this tire justice. if you see them next to the backs you will be amazed at how much bigger these tires are than the backs


----------



## Eastexasmudder

We need pictures.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Brute650i

ill take some here in a bit but the 29.5 will be unmounted and the 28 and 30 backs will be on rims in 99% condition


----------



## JLOWERY

When will you have some pics posted I'd like to see the difference between the laws and backs

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i

probably will be in next day or so


----------



## KidRock

I have a buddy running 29.5x9.5x14 on his 2011 850xp. They at taller than 30" mambas, and walked all over them at tower trax. I was very impressed. I know what my next tires will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

I wanna see those pics I'm buying a set at the end of the month just don't know what yet. Either Law 2's or 29 Terms all wides

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock

It's not a good angle. From the side you can see about 1.5" difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

Might be just the pic but the mambas look like they dwarf the laws

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock

They are wider. The laws are taller from the side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

Mambs _should_ be wider, 10" vs 9", but then again a 30 _should_ be taller than a 29.5....

Got a bunch of interest in my terms this week, if they go for cash out-right I will be in touch with B&C for a set of s/w.


----------



## Brute650i

I am gonna take a pic today but it will be tonight for I can load it to site. Just let me know I have 2 sets left of OL2's and 2 sets of backs (28 and a 30)


----------



## Brute650i

Mounted 30x10x12 back - 29" tall -1 1/4" tread on center - 1.5" side 

Unmounted OL2 wide 29 1/4" tall- 1.5" center tread- 2.5 side 

Skinny OL2 29" tall- same tread as wide


----------



## JLOWERY

Do the laws run wide or narrow

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

People have been saying narrow, but they're a 9 & 11 width not 10 & 12. From the comparison pics "way bad" posted on HL the 11's are between and old 10 & 12, thus I'd consider them to be as listed.


----------



## JLOWERY

I run all 8" wheels front and rear when I had my 30" backs the 9 wide worked fine on the 8" wheel but I had a set of 30" Zillas and the 9 wide looked awful on the 8" wheel the lip of the wheel was out past the sidewall. But Zillas don't have the sidebar like the backs or law2's either that makes them appear to be wider than they actually are. Just don't know if I should go all wide Law2's or skinny/wide awful heavy tire for the front.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i

I would go skinny wide personally. They run pretty true if you measure the width of sidewall tread. Instead of just carcass


----------

